# Administrative Assistant/customer service



## theia_c@yahoo.com (Oct 14, 2010)

EDTHEIA MOSES
OBJECTIVE
	I am seeking a position where all of my skills can be utilized, while giving my best to my employer and her/his clients.

WORK RELATED EXPERIENCE
	2006–2010	Bright Morning Star Day Care	Philadelphia, PA
Director's Assistant
	Greeted parents, scheduled appointments, answered phone, light filing
	Trained new employees on new programs and procedures
	Ran daily activities with minimal supervision
	Ordered supplies and produced typed documents
	2009	Metro Pcs Corporate	Cheltenham, PA
Sales Associate
	Exerted highest level of customer service
	Assisted in ordering supplies and new products
	Maintained an organized register to assisted customers and make sales
EDUCATION
	2002-2006		George Washington Carver HS of Engineering and Science                               

Achieved High School Diploma

2010                  Penn Foster College

Medical Billing and Coding Program in process

HONORS AND ACHEIVEMENTS
	Member in Good Standing with the American Association of Professional Coders
Employee of the month of August 2009
SKILLS
	Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, Data entry, Front desk, Scheduling, Intermediate office duties

2555 WELSH RD APT 435 PHILADELPHIA PA 19114 THEIA_C@YAHOO.COM 2155101365


----------



## binideepu1988@gmail.com (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi..is it available in exam date on December


----------



## meriemdjalali (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello I just purchased my exam and practice exam and I want to cancel it please


----------



## Mayzoo (Mar 22, 2020)

binideepu1988@gmail.com said:


> Hi..is it available in exam date on December



You need to look up exam dates that are available in your area.  Here is a link: https://www.aapc.com/certification/locate-examination.aspx


----------



## Mayzoo (Mar 22, 2020)

meriemdjalali said:


> Hello I just purchased my exam and practice exam and I want to cancel it please




You need to contact AAPC by phone or chat: https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx


----------

